# 2005 H.O.D.R.A. Grand Nationals



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Fellas,

T.S.S. Hobbies located at Whitmore Lake Michigan.....
_presents the_ _*2005*_​ 











Join Us at:
9547 Main St. Whitmore Lake, MI 48189
734 - 975 -1737

www.slotcar.org/hodra
Prizes galore......


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Surprize....*

"The Old Cock".....special guest announcer.....

and.....Troy Mead....designer of this years dash plaque / box plate logo (not the posted GTO... but a special little italian mouse).

Racers from 7 states and Canada coming to the Showdown in Motown !

Rocky


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Gotta be a member to race? Sounds like fun.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Nope...just an enthusiast. $25.00 per person entry fee for one or all classes. 
R


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Rules*

Anyone who follows the website posted rules is a member. 

www.slotcars.org/hodra


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Sponsors*

More sponsors are coming on board....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Rocky, do you know if the HO Crown slot car show in Butler being revived this year?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

What time does the action start? Do we have to come to the race the night before or can we just come on the 25th? Sundance and I want to come, I don't know if we'll be competition but we'll try. 

Craig


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Sad to say but The H.O. Crown Show in Butler , PA will not return. Since my move from Pittsburgh to Detroit, I have concentrated all of my efforts on H.O.D.R.A. drag racing in the Motor City. The T.S.S. Hobbies track re opens for test and tune on July 5th. Test and tune will occur on friday 9/23 before the 2005 H.G.N. @ 12 Noon and on 9/24 and 9/25 @ 10am.
Contact Tom or Bill for more details. See the website for contact info. 

www.slotcar.org/hodra

Also keep in mind the new T.S.S. 1/76th Nostalgia drag racing decals whichares available at the shop on H.G.N. weekend!
22 Racers are already committed for this event from 7 states and Canada.

You should come the night before but you can arrive early in the am for tune , test and practice in the am on Sunday to qualify and for eliminations. 
Saturday is Factory Stock JL Thunderjet 500 day. Many newbies to drag racing will participate in this event as well. It is a "ribbon class" not a "National Trophy" class. 

Rocky


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

There is 'talk" of a new H.O. slot car show coming to the Detroit area. No details revealed as of yet.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Bummer about the Butler show. I'll miss it.

There used to be a show in Toledo but that has fallen by the wayside also. 

Maybe the OH and MI area slotters could come up with a combination swap meet and race event in the Detroit/Toledo region.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Grand Nats Info*

Fellas,
 Here's the requested information:
T.S.S. Hobbies 
Hours of Operation for this drag racing event:
9/23/05 4pm-9pm
9/24/05 12pm - 6pm
9/25/05 9am - 6pm
Specific Event info will be posted to the H.O.D.R.A. web site next week.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Update*

The site info has been updated. 

www.slotcars.org/hodra

Enjoy!

Rocky


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

www.tsshobbies.com


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*HO Championship Drag Racing In Michigan*

Less than a week to go fellas...are you ready to rumble? See you Sat. and Sun. Sept. 24th and 25th.

Rocky
HODRA National Director


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I wish we could come on Sat. and Sun., but Sunday is the only day we can come. Me and Sundance are looking forward to it.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Look forward to seeing you fellas then.
Rocky


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Me and Sundance had fun at the race yesterday. The strip was the nicest one I've ever raced on. I think if they get some batteries that track could easily produce records. There was a little power issue which I'm not gonna get into and I really hope I didn't offend or get on anybody's nerves. Kinda felt bad about the small turnout and I suppose the gas prices are partly to blame. I don't have all the results, if I can get em I'll post em. I'd also like to THANK T.S.S. hobbies for hosting the race and everything. I've had a few races here and I know it can be a lot of work. You guys are a great bunch of fellows to compete and chat with. The trophies and prizes were great. I won a few, no firsts but maybe next time.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*2005 Nationals*

ROAD TRIP!!!! Had a great time. A great big Thanks to HODRA and TSS Hobbies  for hosting this race. They went to great lenghts to make us welcome. The shop and track were awesome. Track was major quick! For you local guys reading this, Drag racing is the bomb! NO ONE CAN HIT ME! LOL (inside joke) I am looking forward to next year. It was my lucky day, I found a nickel outside and managed to bring home some hardware. These guys have some awfully quick cars and good looking to. I finally got to put some faces with names. Thanks again for all the hardwork put in by HODRA and TSS HOBBIES to make this happen. Also Thanks to my Chief mechanic,
engine builder and traveling compaion for some super hot rods .Craig Yoder!! 422 miles round trip dude. till later STAND ON IT UNTILL YOU SEE GOD, TURN LEFT Tim aka Sundance


----------

